

Ask HN: Anyone interested in beta testing SQL Server source control? - pikewood

I've always felt that most database source control systems interfere with the workflow many people use when developing for SQL Server. So, I've created a source control system for SQL Server that automatically commits your DDL changes to SVN or TFS so that we can concentrate on the code, not the process.<p>I'd like to get more beta testers; anyone interested in trying it out?<p>http://sqlhistorian.com<p>If anyone had any feedback about the web page or idea, I'd appreciate that as well. Or, if you're not interested, I'd like to know why (and if it's something I can add in the future). Thanks!
======
pikewood
Clickable: <http://sqlhistorian.com>

